# Cross slide gibb replacement



## mrtechnologist2u (Jan 18, 2013)

I just bought a south bend double tool cross slide (has the four T slots) for my 9A.  It is missing  the gibb though all the gibb screws are there.  I will have to make a replacement gibb.

As a non production user (ie. hobby),  is there any reason not to use brass stock to make a gibb?


----------



## Richard King (Jan 18, 2013)

Brass or bronze is better.  The reason more companies don't use it s because it costs more.  Would your old cross-slide gib work?  If not it will probably be the same taper.  If it is shorter, slide it in any way and see if it gets tight on both ends to see if the taper is the same.  On another forum a guy made gibs on his Bridgeport table. I will see if I can find that post and link it to you.   Rich


----------



## mrtechnologist2u (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Richard, I would appreciate it.  

I havent recieved it yet.  I am just getting my ducks in a row.  It could very well be, that the the one in my existing slide will work.  But making a gibb is one of those things I would like to try my hand at doing.  LOL I dont have much steel stock but brass I have!  Hence the question


----------



## cuseguy (Jan 19, 2013)

I saw your double cross slide on ebay, but was looking for the full assembly and backed off. I did find a full double cross assembly minus a couple parts. I need gibs also! Let me know how you handle it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk.


----------



## cuseguy (Jan 22, 2013)

The answer on gibs....provided you don't make your own is to use 2 of the standard 9N or 10K gib and piece them to the correct length. That is the word from one of the most knowledgeable SB sources around. Also if you want any of the double cross items such as the toolholders or handle assembly, pm me. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk.


----------



## cuseguy (Jan 24, 2013)

Mr Tech I sent u a pm about parts


----------

